# zebra finch laid egg



## welshman2014 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi all new to this, about 3 days ago my zebra finch laid an egg in her food tray and not sure if she drop it on the night or morning, but the thing is she couldn't sit on it neither could the male so not sure if its fertilised. So we had to take it out and put it in another nest box under a 40w bulb. Ive put it on top of a torch and all i can see is a yellow patch on the one side, theres no form or shape of anything just round and yellow. So was wondering if anyw could help.

Thanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*It would be a few days before you would see the embryo when torching an egg....they'll have lots more knowing Zebras.*


----------

